# Can You Help My Luddite Brother?



## Reidgreh (Feb 28, 2019)

My brother who is computer illiterate would like to add a side air scoop to help push more air into the radiator on his Dutch Star. I am requesting your input on 2 things and will happily relay the info to him: 1) Is this advisable to do? Are there any downsides to this approach 2) Do you know of any sources to obtain a side air scoop of this type? Appreciating y'all in advance.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 1, 2019)

Reidgreh said:


> My brother who is computer illiterate would like to add a side air scoop to help push more air into the radiator on his Dutch Star. I am requesting your input on 2 things and will happily relay the info to him: 1) Is this advisable to do? Are there any downsides to this approach 2) Do you know of any sources to obtain a side air scoop of this type? Appreciating y'all in advance.


Doubt that a air scoop will help much because the rv is pushing the air flow away from the side of the coach.  If he is having overheat problem might check the fins for cloging. May have dust or oil residue in them. No experience with them so really dont know


----------

